# Racing Super Stock at the Crab Shack!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Last regular season race for MASCAR, June 20th 
...Super Stock (6 ohm magnet cars) at Jeff Crabtree's 4'x16' Tomy road course located at historic Gloucester Court House, Virginia. 

Race pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jeffs.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Our season ending 14th race was for Super Stock magnet cars. Everyone had a Storm, except Ronnie Jamerson trying his G3 out.
Jeff Crabtree only seems to make his own races, but he had his Storm in solid control today. Rick Carter from New Jersey was down with his family visiting Virginia's Busch Gardens, and decided to take in some Virginia HO racing too. He put in a stout performance all day, and only Jeff had him covered. New racers Sarah Gemmel and Danny Johns had some fun and brightened up the garage, on a very HOT day.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/6-20-09.html

Awards Race: July 11th at Tim Keevin's:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html

Jamerson Cup: August 15h at Ronnie Jamerson's:
Jamerson Cup Race 2009 to be held August 15th @ Church Hill Raceway. Amature Modified and Modified classes will be ran. Trophy for winner in each class money pay out for top four in each class. Entry fee 10.00 for each class and 10.00 for meals. Doors will be open at 8 am . Look forward to seeing you all !!!!! Ronnie Jamerson 

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------

